
Harvesting 'limitless' hydrogen from self-powered cells - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14976893?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
bradleyland
Headline: "Harvesting 'limitless' hydrogen from self-powered cells"

Content excerpt: "However, the team added, the current cost of operating the
new technology is too high to be used commercially."

If the cells are self-powered, and the energy that can be extracted is
limitless, this implies an operational surplus that could be harnessed and
sold. Any technology that were truly "limitless" and "self-powered" is, by
definition, commercially viable.

I don't really have a point other than the fact that I feel compelled to flag
this just on the principle that the content completely and totally fails to
follow the headline. Terrible editorializing. I expect more from the BBC.

It's difficult to tell from the confusing manner in which the article is
written, but it sounds like the bacteria produce free electrons while they are
"breaking down organic matter". Not much talk about that though.

The author quickly moves on to completely different device that sounds like
reverse electrolysis. Add fresh water and salt water, separate them with a
special membrane, and you get electricity.

Neither of these technologies are limitless or self-powered. They require
either "organic matter" or a supply of fresh and salt water.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
"I expect more from the BBC."

Don't.

The Beeb is notorious for the poor quality of its science reporting.

